# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Using Excel to create a Proposal

## DanB.S.F.

Hey Everyone,

I've been given the task of creating a new proposal for my employer, the contents there, just needs calculated and communicated effectively. I have a base template but it will need updating and tweaking. I use Excel on a daily basis, however this will be the most in depth I've ever gone with Excel. I have a few months, and I'm sure as I move through the process this forum will prove to be very valuable. I look forward to learning from the Pros, thanks in advance for your help.

Dan B.

----------


## alansidman

Welcome. We look forward to your participation.

When you are ready for assistance and have questions, post them in the applicable sub-forum and try to be as specific as possible.

----------


## DanB.S.F.

OK Great, Thanks!

----------

